# Has anybody used "Wicked Good Charcoal" - Weekend warrior blend lump???



## meowey (Aug 7, 2007)

Howdy Folks,

I have been enjoying my new CG Smokin'Pro w/ SFB very much.  I knew that it would use a fair bit of charcoal.  I was using a house brand of lump that I picked up at a Price Chopper supermarket near Binghamton, NY when we were traveling.  I also used some Cowboy Lump that I picked up at the nearest Lowes.  The price chopper lump burned longer than the cowboy but produced more ash.  I had read the review of the cowboy lump at Nakedwhiz.com and knew that along with the very low ash production, it did not burn for a long time. I had been using the cowboy in my kettle style grill with good results.

I ordered and recieved two 22 lb bags of Wicked Good Weekend Warrior blend lump.  The review at Nakedwhiz rates it much hotter and longer burning than Cowboy.  I just read Ultramag's review of Wicked Good Charcoal Briquettes (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6375) and wondered if anyone has any experience with the lump?  I want to use this for a big butt and rib smoke next week, and don't want to overfill the sfb right off the bat.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## wht93gted (Aug 7, 2007)

I see you're in the same boat as me!  I too ordered the WGC WW...I plan on using that as my charcoal base and throwing a chunk or two of hickory in...just not sure how far apart to throw them in?

I was also curious to see how much to throw in and things like that...hopefully we'll get some good answers! I have no doubt that we will!!

About how long did it take for you to receive it? I just ordered 4 11# bags today.


----------



## meowey (Aug 7, 2007)

Well wht93gted,

I ordered it last Thursday and it came today (Tuesday).  I live in the northernmost part of New York State and the coal came from Maine.  Hope that helps.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 7, 2007)

Enjoy Meowy! You deserve it AND you don't even have to shovel first!


----------



## meowey (Aug 8, 2007)

Bump!!!

Has anybody actually used this stuff???

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 9, 2007)

I believe Sam uses it but he hasn't posted since we moved to the new site. He suggested I try it last year. He's been busy brewing beer. Some people can only do one thing at a time! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I know he really liked it but it's not available locally.


----------



## cool85k5 (Aug 9, 2007)

Cowboy brand is all I can find locally.


----------



## wht93gted (Aug 10, 2007)

mine just arrived last night!

I only ordered it on Tuesday afternoon, and there it was sitting on my porch yesterday (thursday) when I got home from work 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !!!

Talk about speedy shipping!  I live in southern/central NJ (most people refer to it as the "Jersey Shore") so that's still quick shipping! I'll let you know how it goes when I fire it up this weekend with the weekend warrior blend.


----------



## ddave (May 1, 2008)

I just ordered six 6.6 pound bags yesterday.  Was wondering experience others have had.

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## hey_beerman (May 1, 2008)

I used wicked good this week for some butt smoking.. 

Before that was usinmg cowbboy.

wicked good was more consistant in the burn.  there was less ash and the temp was hotter.. so less coal used it seemed to burn longer also.

will definately get it again especialy being able to get it localy at true Value hardware.

*If we weren't suppose to eat animals, how come they're made of meat?*

Happy smoking


----------



## stephenl (May 6, 2013)

Yes, I have used it.  I purchased a KamadoJoe grill (which I really like by the way) and used the Wicked Good Charcoal when the local store ran out of the KamadoJoe brand lump charcoal.  Anyway, I thought it lighted fairly quickly and burned very well.  I was told it is the same as the KamadoJoe brand, but without the brand name.  I'm not sure it that is true but I found both very good quality charcoal.  The only issue is the local store hasn't had any for many weeks now so I had to buy a different brand, Cowboy Charcoal, just this last weekend.  I have not tried it yet, but I have heard it is not as good as either KamadoJoe or Wicked Good lump charcoal.  I guess I will find out soon...


----------

